
What if everything we know about dark matter is totally wrong? - fanf2
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/dark-matter-worth-searching-for-null-results
======
informatimago
Well, it IS totally wrong.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwKT9XqbCI8&list=PLWy9gm0ulp...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwKT9XqbCI8&list=PLWy9gm0ulp7nvCU4p7BrLlhkTAcA2UL2O)

